# It has been 4 years...



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

This Sunday it will have been 4 years since I lost Kid. Sometimes it feels like a lifetime ago, sometimes it feels like it was just yesterday. 4 long years without my sweet boy. I still miss him terribly, but it hurts differently and I always smile when I think of him.

Today I wanted to thank everyone in this forum. I was devasted when I lost him and I will forever be grateful for all the support I received, you are all amazing people. And while I don't come here very often I always think of you guys.

I now have a 1-year-old puppy named Ziggy. He is a sweetheart and his name is a homage to Kid.

I am not sure if any of you have already seen this Ted Talk, but I highly recommend it. I think it applies well to all kinds of losses. 

"We don't "move on" from grief. We move forward with it | Nora McInerny" 





So I haven't moved on, but I have moved forward.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am glad you have been able to move forward. I will always miss my Honeybear but you are right, it hurts differently. Hugs to Ziggy. That Ted talk is really interesting.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Anniversaries are hard, they're bittersweet. Fortunately we will forever have our memories and our lives have been so much fuller because we shared it with them. 

I recently saw that Ted Talk video........


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I completely understand. We recently had our 2 year anniversary of losing our sweet Asia.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sweet Kid, the time goes by so fast, I'm so glad you smile when you think about him. I have thought about you often and am so glad you have Ziggy in your life now. I agree with you that the support here is amazing. If you are able please post again, we'd all like to follow Ziggy's progress. Sending you a hug and I'll be thinking of you and precious Kid on Sunday.


----------



## SusanS (Jul 23, 2018)

Today marks 1 year without our Buddy. It is still very surreal, but I believe I have moved forward. I have many memories and photos to look back on. We recently got another Golden. Charlie who will be 19 weeks have been keeping me very busy, and I nearly forgot the puppy stage. They are both different in their own ways while certain characteristics reminds me of Buddy and makes me smile. Buddy would have loved Charlie and visa versa. I hope you continue to move forward. Remember all your sweet times with Kid and build on those precious times with Ziggy!


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Special thoughts sent your way on your 4 year anniversary of loosing your Kid. I just went through 3 years on my Skye. It's amazing how a Golden can filled your life up with so much love and leave a hole of so much heart ache. So glad you moved forward with Ziggy. I'm still stuck in Golden purgatory. Give Ziggy a treat and scratch for me..

dlm ny country


----------

